
You Will Lose Your Job to a Robot–and Sooner Than You Think - BerislavLopac
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/10/you-will-lose-your-job-to-a-robot-and-sooner-than-you-think/
======
oblib
Overall this is not an awful article but this is why I can barely stand to
click on a MoJo article anymore:

"Like it or not, the only real choice to sound the alarm outside the geek
community is the Democratic Party".

That, right there, is pure bullshit and nothing was offered to back it up
because there's nothing to be found. The best they could say was:

"it’s the only national organization that has both the principles and the size
to do the job."

But when I look for their "principles" what I find is a glaring lack of any at
all.

I find talk, but that's all. When I look at what they actually do, the lack of
principals appear everywhere.

Since leaving office Obama has spent most of his time hanging with
billionaires and collecting tens of millions of dollars from them.

The heads of the Dem Party conspired to stop Bernie last year.

While Secretary of State, Hillary didn't just sell 20% of our uranium to
Russia, she did a World Wide Tour promoting "fracking tech" for Exxon and
Halliburton, and we citizens paid for it all.

The truth is, MoJo did a great article on Hillary's fracking tour, and then
they had a change in leadership and became robots themselves.

~~~
Jesus_Jones
I disagree. Republicans are ideologically opposed to welfare, and they should
pretty quickly use their effective political advertising to go against this.
Just like global warming hurts you later, loss of jobs for the non-rich
category of people takes a long time to affect you. Dems more naturally care
about helping the poor and downtrodden.

------
T-A
From the article:

\---

I’m asking about the historical reason for the color of erasers, not their
health or the way they’re shaped. And it did. In less than a second. With
nothing more than a cheap little microprocessor and a slow link to the
internet. [...] When Watson famously won a round of Jeopardy! against the two
best human players of all time, it needed a computer the size of a bedroom to
answer questions like this. _That was only seven years ago._

\---

In other words, the author thinks Google runs locally, on his phone.

~~~
Jesus_Jones
Hopefully not, but he could just be talking about the size of his personal
computing device that provides access to that.

------
datalist
Bold predictions

[http://www.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-
nirva...](http://www.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-
nirvana-185306)

~~~
BerislavLopac
Smells like geek spirit...

------
omarforgotpwd
Great, then I can get a new one. Hopefully an easier one with a lot of robots
working for me.

